# Heavy Kettlebell wanted



## zico76 (Nov 23, 2013)

I would appreciate it if anybody would help me with finding a heavy kettlebell ..anyone wants to sell his kettlebell ?...something heavier than 20 kg.. Reebook only sell 12 kg

Please help


----------

